# Folientyp, Kautschuk (EPDM), PVC oder PE ?



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Guten Morgen,

hin und her gerissen, absolut nicht entscheidungsfreudig in dieser Sache, von Preisen überhäuft ... echt schlimm.

Habe mich zwar aus alten Posts heraus durchgelesen, aber entscheiden kann ich mich immer noch nicht so richtig ... Preise zwischen 3.90€ und 10.95€, je nach Folientyp und Größe .....

Ich denke immer an die Folie im ersten Teich, 1.5mm PVC, die war so strack ...  

Von daher die Umfrage .... interessiert mich mal, insbesondere von der EPDM-Folie, 1,02 mm stark, hatte gestern ein Stück inner Hand, passt sich viel besser an Formen an im Gegensatz, egal wie kalt es ist beim verlegen ... der Preis ist aber heftig, und bei meiner geplanten Foliengröße von ca.18x12 oder 16x10, je nach dem Verlauf der 3-tätigen Bagger-Aktion an ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

ist aber eindeutig: Die Antwort lautet, was wir *haben*. Und nicht, was wir nehmen würden, wenn wir neu und ohne Budgetgrenzen zu bauen hätten   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: PVC 1,0 mm mit Vlies 900 Gramm/m²


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

*....*

Moin Stefan,

EPDM scheinen die wenigsten/keiner zu haben ... bin gerade am googlen, um die Nachteile rauszuziehen ....

Ich selbst will nur 500gr.-Flies reinmachen, Preis momentan 1,99€ pro m³ ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

*....*

günstigstes Angebot momentan für die Kautschuk-Folie 7,35€, Stärke 1,02mm, Größe egal .... wird nach Mass angefertigt ....    ... die Folie wird immer verlockender ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Ach, weisst Du, ich glaube, es ist ziemlich unstreitig, dass EPDM auch gewichtige Vorteile hat. Nur: Die müssen teuer bezahlt werden.

Übrigens: EPDM ist KEIN Naturkautschuk, sondern relativ preiswert hergestellter Butyl-Kautschuk. Man erweist der Natur also keinen Dienst bei der Verwendung von EPDM.

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Stefan,

ein Nachteil ist sicherlich die Folienstärke von 1,02mm .... gibt es zwar auch dicker, allerdings dann unbezahlbar.

Bin auch die ganze Zeit am phonen bezüglich schweissen vor Ort ... nur mal als Beispiel ... Folie PVC 1,5mm , Gewicht 250kg bei einer geplanten Größe von 166qm (hoffentlich wird sie kleiner   ) .... die krieg ich nie anden Ort des Geschehens transportiert .... :cry:  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

166 m² bzw. 250 kg müsstest Du durchaus transportieren können (habe ich ja schliesslich auch gemusst   ). Das ist ziemlich viel, allerdings kompaktes Gewicht, so dass Du Dir eine Passage für eine Palette frei halten musst (ich meine aber, dass so viel Platz IMMER gelassen werden muss). Die Transportmethoden für eine Paltte hatte ich ja schon einmal beschrieben. Sollte das aber wirklich ums Verrecken nicht gehen, gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit: Die Folie muss - wie auch immer gefaltet - als lange "Wurst"angeliefert werden. Diese "Wurst" rollst Du aus. Sie muss aber gefaltet bleiben, also um die 50 cm breit und maximal lang sein. Dann stellst Du 10 oder mehr Erwachsene daneben (wobei 25 kg pro __ Nase ja auch nicht die Welt sind) und auf Kommando laden sich diese die Wurst gleichzeitig und verteilt auf die Schulter. Und dann geht es im Gänsemarsch zum Teich, wo sie so abgelegt wird, dass sie in einem Rutsch über die Grube gezogen werden kann. Erst dann haben sich die Leuts ihre Grillwurst verdient !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Hôrt sich flapsig an, funktioniert aber wirklich so.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Stefan,

Bier und Gegrilltes wird es eh geben, wenn die Folie endlich drin liegt ... Weg für ne Palette iss nich  :cry:  :cry:  ....

Werd ich eventuell den Kran engagieren (den ich nu beim baggern spare) oder halt schweissen lassen direkt im Teich, mal schauen, was billiger ist ... dann wird es aber keine EPDM sondern 1,5mm PVC ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Warum können sich nicht wirklich ein paar Leute das Dings längs auf die Schulter packen und auf das Grundstück tragen ??

Denn eines kann ich Dir versprechen: Es sieht ziemlich lächerlich aus, wenn Du einen Kran nur für ein so kleines Päckchen (wenn es auch schwer ist) anrücken lässt. 

Oder Du baust Dir einen niedrigen "Spezial-Bollerwagen", um die Folie hineinzuschaffen. Schmal, eine Achse, aber mir Deichsel vorne und hinten und dicken, luftgepolsterten Reifen.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Halo Tommi,

kann man die EPMD- Folie nicht schweißen???
Oder warum nimmst du wenns geschweißst werden muß die PVC??
Willst du die Folie mit Falten verlegen?

Gruß  Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

*....*

.... ich glaub ich mach mir wieder Gedanken um ungelegte Eier ... warten wir mal bis Sonntag ab, dann weisst ich die Abmasse und Montags wird direkt phoniert, mal sehen, was die Folienlieferanten sagen, wenn es wirklich vor Ort geschweisst werden muss/soll .... vielleicht hat der "teichbaggermeister" ja noch jemanden an der Hand, der sowas macht und hier aus unserer Gegend iss .... schön wärs   

Heute mittag transportieren wir erstmal den Bagger in den Garten, dann ist der Tag auch gelaufen, bei ein paar Bierchen nochmal die Lagebesprechung, Nivellieren und ab morgen mittag gehts dann rund mit baggern und Rüttelplatte. Erste Bilder vom Bier ääähm ...  Bau dann morgen abend, ich denke um 22.00 Uhr werden wir schon die ersten Erdmassen bewegt haben .... werd dan nauf den Bildern schon etwas Kritik üben will ... gerne, denn ich werde sicher ned alles sehen und an alles denken.  

Irgendwie ist das wie "Pappa" werden, wenn man so nen neuen Teich baut    ... mann wartet ganz gespannt und iss voll nervös


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Chris,

eigentlich will ich die EPDM nur deswegen legen, weil diese bei dem Wetter einfacher zu handhaben iss. Zumindest fühlt es sich mal so an ....

Beim Schweissen ist immer das Problem, wenn die Folienstärke unter 1,5mm ist wird schwierig, soweit meine Informationen reichen .... zumindest bei PVC .... und wenn ich dann 1,42mm EPDM holen sollte, dann gehts richtig ins Geld .... und soviel hab ich nun auch ned ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Chris,

auch Kautschukfolie lässt sich gut kleben/vulkanisieren (ich glaube, das geht bei Butyl-Kautschuk sogar mit Alkohol).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tommi!

Warum klebst Du dir die Folie nicht selbst zusammen.
Ich hab meine Folie auch schon selbst geklebt und sie hält jetzt schon seid drei Jahren. Ich glaub länger bekommst du auch keine Garantie von den Klebmeistern.

Gruz  Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Chris,

kennste den Spruch "Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten" ... ich überlass das lieber den leuten, die tagtäglich Umgang damit haben ... ein Fehler bei der Sache wäre tödlich .... ausserdem krieg ich imo eh keinen Urlaub, müsste es abends machen .... mich abhetzen, das ist ne Fehlerquelle und der Gefahr setz ich mich nicht aus .... zuviel Schiss


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

hi,

ich habe 190m² EPDM Folie in der Stärke 1,02mm und ich kann dir sagen das reicht vollkommen... die extreme dehnbarkeit (400%) ist ein riesen vorteil auch lassen sich aus der EPDM Folie viel leichter Falten ziehen...

mfg
midas


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Das sehe ich auch so. 1 mm Kautschuk ist schon ein saugutes Material. Allerdings auch teuer (Du hast es aber, meine ich auch günstigst geschossen ?). Zu normalen Angebotspreisen würde ich es deshalb nicht verwenden, denn für die unbestreitbaren Vorteile ist der Mehrpreis einfach zu hoch.

1,0 mm PVC MIT Vliess halte ich für erheblich besser als 1,5 mm OHNE ein gutes Vliess. Ich glaube aber, dass Thomas das auch so sieht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Stefan,

das sehe ich ganz genauso .... egal ob nun 1,0mm EPDM oder 1,5mm PVC, ich nehme auf jeden Fall Flies darunter, egal ob es nötig ist oder nicht .... wie es imo aussieht den 500gr-Flies für 1,99 Euro .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

*....*

Moin,

neuester Preishammer, EPDM-Folie 1,0mm , Firestone, 6,73/qm , ab 100qm Transport kostenlos ..... kennt jemand diese Marke und kann mir was darüber sagen ? Ich komme aus dem Staunen bald nicht mehr raus ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Jetzt bitte nicht schlagen, Tommi, 

kann es nicht sein, dass es sich um den stinknormalen (Qualitäts-) Reifenhersteller handelt ? Der wird doch alles mögliche aus Gummi und Kautschuk fertigen... Gehören zu Bridgestone. 

Jepp, habe nachgesehen: 
http://www.firestonebpe.com/lining/_en/
Bauen auch EPDM Teichfolie.

Übrigens: Wenn Du auf den Link gehst, findest Du dort auch das Datenblatt der Teichfolie als pdf-File.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

2,0 mm PVC Deponiefolie

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

sorry, 

aber so langsam gewinne ich den eindruck daß viel geredet wird um des redens willen :cry: 
und zum schluß ist eh alles anderst als ..............

denke die frage ist einzig und alleine was will ich ausgeben - was ist mir die sache wert.

einzig und allein meine pers. meinung: für mich ist eben kautschukfolie der favorit - die vorteile sind bei diversen lieferanten nachlesbar und müssen hier nicht zwingend abgeschrieben werden.

jürgen



> .... und wenn ich dann 1,42mm EPDM holen sollte, dann gehts richtig ins Geld .... und soviel hab ich nun auch ned ...


** ps. tommi, auch falls du es vergessen haben solltest - so habe ich es dir schon mal geschrieben: "DIESE FOLIE HAT KEINE FREIGABE FÜR TEICHE - sie ist einzig für dachbegrünungen vorgesehen und freigegeben - ausdrückliches rundschreiben vom hersteller an seine händler.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tommi

Experimentiere blos nicht mit Folie ohne Zulassung für Teiche rum . Es gibt viele günstige Folien für Dachdecker , welche aber in deinem Teich sehr teuer werden . Du sparst kein Geld , wenn deine Fische Tot sind und deine Folie für Flachdächer wieder raus muss . Hör auf Jürgen und benutze zugelassene Folie oder lass dir vom Hersteller bestätigen , dass diese Folie unbedenklich ist


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Moin Patrick,

ne ne , keine Angst, ausserdem iss die eh zu teuer (auch ohne Zulassung) ... es wird EPDM 1,02mm ... man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

hallo tommi,

firestone ist wie stefan sagte der reifenproduzent und es ist qualitätsfolie - diese folie habe ich in meinem teich und bin bisher sehr zufríeden.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hallo tommi,

meine Folie hatte die Maße 11x12,20m, hatte 180kg.

Wenn das Paket ausgepackt wird, kann man es schon tragen mit mehreren Leuten.

Verlegen ist einfach geil!!!!

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Moin Wupfel,

das gewicht der Folie in meinem Fall beträgt ca. 235kg ... geht aber auch noch zu tragen bzw. mit einer Karre zum Verlegeort zu transportieren. Habe ein Probestück zuhause und das fühlt sich gut an, insbesondere aufgrund der Dehnung sollte das verlegen kein Problem sein. Das einzigste, wo ich noch ins Grübbeln komme (wo ich aber nicht weiter nachdenken werde) ist, wie verhält sich wirklich die Folie bei den Ablagerungen auf dem Boden .... aber egal, die kommt nu rein, basta.

Also, Angebot liegt nun schriftlich vor, Preis 6,73€ inkl. Transport . 

Wer Interesse an dem Lieferant hat:

www.geaplan.de 

Damit ich will ich dieses Thema beenden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tommi,

bestelltst Du jetzt PVC oder EPDM? Der Lieferrant hat auf seiner Seite ja nur PVC gelistet.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Moin,

EPDM is bestellt .... wende dich telefonisch an Herr Büsing ... der hilft dir mit EPDM ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Tulpe hat 144 qm PE Folie verarbeitet 1,5 mm (kann man gut mit Heißluft schweißen) darunter liegen alte Teppiche von "Teppich Frick"  und Rester meines Dachgeschossausbaues (Glasfaserdämmmatten) 

Schreibt mann das eigentlich mit 3 x m ?   

Anlieferung auf einer Europalette als 1,2m breite Rolle (ca. 235 kg) Kosten 1250.- DM.  Verlegt mit  9 Mann, 20 Grillwürsten, 2 Kasten Bier, 1 Flasche Feuerwasser.  

Reine Arbeit 2 Stunden Spaß danach 4 Stunden   

War ein toller Tag - Gruss von Tulpe !


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Hallole,
statt Ethanol sollte auch Isopropanol oder Butanol gehen, ist preiswerter.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

ich habe in meinem teich kautschuk verwendet.WAHNNSINN!!!    
wenn du es reinmachs, legt sie sich fast wie von selbst...ich habe für meine foile 1mm stark 6,99€ bezahlt.aber eine freude es zu verlegen...

kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

Seit der letzten Wortmeldung zum Thema ist ja nun eine erhebliche Zeit vergangen. Ich will das Umfrageergebnis einmal aus meiner Sicht kommentieren.

Wenn ich vor der Umfrage zu raten gehabt hätte, wäre ich auf rund 10-20 % EPDM verfallen, 30 % PVC und 50-60 % PE. Der tatsächlich niedrige Anteil von PE sagt mir, dass die Leute bewusst einkaufen und von Anfang an eventuelle Veränderungen und mögliche Schäden an der Folie berücksichtigen. Auf der anderen Seite wundert mich der hohe Anteil an EPDM. Es lässt sich ja nicht übersehen, dass die weitaus meisten Teichbesitzer ausgesprochen "geizig" bei der Wahl der Materialien sind und lieber alten Teppichboden statt Vlies unter ihren Teich legen. Dazu passt die Bereitschaft nicht, viel Geld für EPDM auszugeben. Es scheint zwei deutlich voneinander abgegrenzte Gruppen zu geben: Die "Geizigen" und die "Verschwender" (Leute, die Wortwahl ist ein Scherz !). Dennoch fragt es sich weshalb nun ausgerechnet der Mehrpreis für EPDM bereitwillig gezahlt wird: Der einzig wirkliche Vorteil von EPDM liegt in der leichteren Verlegbarkeit. Wer glaubt, EPDM sei "natürlicher" oder "umweltfreundlicher", der irrt: Naturkautschuk wird für Teichfolie nicht verwendet. Qualitäts-PVC bereitet auch keine Probleme mehr bei der Entsorgung (selbst der B.U.N.D. rät zu PVC beim Teichbau). Und in Sachen Haltbarkeit gibt es keine Nachweise, dass EPDM gegenüber PVC Vorteile hätte.

Was mich aber wundert, ist, dass gerade einmal schlappe 23 Teichbesitzer auf eine wirklich interessante Umfrage des Admins geantwortet haben. Und das ist entweder beschämend oder wir haben das wichtigste Teichbaumaterial vergessen: "Sonstiges", also Beton, GFK und vor allem Fertigteiche. In jedem Falle würde ich erwarten, dass sich unsere verehrten Mitglieder hier nicht nur ihre Probleme lösen lassen, sondern sich an solchen repräsentativen Umfragen beteiligen. Ich für meinen Teil habe ja nun relativ selten eine Frage an die Mitglieder. Und wenn ich dann mitbekomme, dass sich die grosse Masse absolut desinteressiert zeigt und doch immer nur dieselben antworten, dann vergeht mir schon manchmal die Lust, allen möglichen Leuten, die nie etwas beitragen, zu helfen. Ich (und damit meine ich nicht nur mich, sondern den "harten Kern" hier) bin nicht die Kuh, die man in blankem Egoismus und ohne jede Gegenleistung melken darf.

Was meint Ihr ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

*....*

Hallo Stefan,

in der Tat ein auch für mich überraschendes Ergebnis. Allerdings sehe ich es etwas anders herum, zumindest hatte ich folgende Gründe, die mich zum Kauf der Folie entschieden haben:

1.Klaro, das verlegen, ein Probestück in der Hand, das wars, ergo, geringe Faltenblidung
2.Für MICH einfacher zu schweissen, zumal der Hersteller selbst einen Vorschlag unterbreiten konnte, fachmännisch, wie man schweisst, verkehrt machen kann man nicht viel.
3.Die Beständigkeit ggü. UV-Strahlen

Vom Preis mag ich garned reden, 6,50 Euro für eine Qualitätsfolie, 1,2mm dick, das sprach für sich. Sicher hätte ich den Folienpreis bei Benutzung halbieren können (aktueller Preis 3,32 Euro für PVC, Markenfolie ab 4,90 Euro), allerdings war dies keine Qualitätsfolie, bzw. Markenfolie.

Im ersten Teich habe ich auch billige PVC_Folie aus dem Baumarkt genommen und eins kann ich euch sagen, nie wieder werde ich das tun. Dann spar ich lieber und kaufe mir EPDM/Kautschuk.

Der einzigste Nachteil, den ich vielleicht im voraus erahnen kann, ist das Problem des Kohlenwasserstoffes in den Ablagerungen am Teichboden. Konnte aus Zeitgründen leider noch nicht näher in das Thema abtauchen, aber soweit meine Kenntnisse reichen (habe nur etwas in Chemie aufgepasst) könnte es damit Probleme geben  .... vielleicht weiss Eugen da besser Bescheid wie KOhlenwasserstoffe auf Kautschuk wirkt ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

Dass ich bei PE gelandet bin ist reiner Zufall. EPDM war mir zu teuer und PVC kannte ich noch aus den Pools von Honeckers Zeiten. Nach ein Paar Jahren waren die Weichmacher raus und das große Flicken war angesagt (das Zeug war im Frost wie Glas und platzte unter Belastung auf).

So war die Wahl eher ein Tip vom Profi, den ich durchs INet kennengelernt habe. Die bauen riesige Wasservorratsbecken, Löschteiche und so was mehr im industriellen Bereich.  Was da gut ist, langt für mich allemal dachte ich mir..... halt PE Folie mit 1,5 mm   

Das mit den Glasfasermatten und den Perser Teppsch    wie der Sachse sagt, ist ne reine Sparmaßnahme gewesen. Hat sich halt in der Verwandschaft so angefunden.  Das gesparte Geld habe ich dann lieber in eine Hochleistungspumpe investiert. Mit meiner PROMAX 20000 bin ich sehr zufrieden. 

Mann muss das Geld halt nur geschickt verteilen und funktionelle Prioritäten setzten.

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

*....*

Hallo Tulpe,

danke für die Info ... also ich spar lieber an der Pumpe und investiere in die Folie, die länger halten soll als die Pumpe ..... und solange keine Pumpe drin iss, gibts auch keine Fische drin


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

Ihr wisst doch dass wir alle unsere Teiche 2 x bauen ! Siehe auch :

****

Meine Frau hält mich zwar für bekloppt, aber ich spiele schon wieder mit dem Gedanke mein "Baby" zu vergrößern !

Vielleicht wird´s ein Schwimmteich ?  :ertrink: 

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Sep. 2003)

*Folienart?*

Hallo Leute,
könnte es nicht auch sein, daß der Eine oder Andere gar nicht weiß, welch Folie in seinem Garten schlummert?
Viele kennen vielleicht noch den Namen des Herstellers, aber das Material ist nicht bekannt.
Das ist für mich eine Erklärung.

Gruß
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Wie unterscheidet man PCV und PE ? 

Haben wir zufällig einen Chemiker im Board ? :magic: 

Jetzt kommt die Erinnerung an den Werkunterricht vor etwa 30 Jahren - Mein Gott ist das lange her ! 
Ich kann mich dunkel an eine s.g.  Brennprobe erinnern. Nehmt ein Stück von Eurer Folie und brennt Sie mit dem Feuerzeug an. 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne (ohne Garantie)

- brennt PCV mit stark rußender Flamme und gelb leuchtender Flamme.   
  Der Geruch ist eher stechend (kommt wohl vom Chloranteil ?) 

- bei PE habt Ihr auch glaube ich eine bläuliche Flamme mit gelben Rand.
  An den Geruch nach Paraffin (Kerze) kann ich mich noch erinnern.

So solltet Ihr PVC und PC auseinander halten können. Zu EPDm kann ich nichts sagen.

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Rainer,
die Aussage bezüglich der Löslichkeit gilt für Butylkautschuk, nicht für EPDM Kautschuk. Letzerer läßt sich deshalb auch nicht mit Benzin kleben.
Gruß, Andrej


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Andrej,

da pflichte ich Dir bei. Und wenn bei trockenem Wetter jetzt alle einmal an ihren Teich gehen und ihre Kautschukfolie mit etwas Benzin betupfen, dann werden sie feststellen, wo EPDM draufstand und Butyl drin war... 

Ist leider oft so.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2003)

*....*

Hey,

jetzt macht mir aber keine Angst .. wenn ich heut mittag/abend zuhause bin, werde ich gleich mal den test machen .... hatte mir Kleber/Verbinder mitschicken lassen, mal schauen ,was da drauf steht


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2003)

Tommi,

was heisst Angst ? Ist nun einmal so, dass für Teichfolie längst kein Naturkautschuk mehr verwandt wird. Das wäre viel zu teuer. Und EPDM ist hochwertiger synthetischer Kautschuk, Butylkautschuk ist eben nicht ganz so hochwertig - aber immer noch in der Summe der Eigenschaften genauso gut wie hochwertiges PVC - oder hochwertiger, wenn man bedenkt, wie gut sich das Material verlegen lässt. Manche Anbieter machen einfach keinen Unterschied zwischen EPDM und Butylkautschuk - ob sie es nicht besser wissen oder doch lassen wir einmal dahingestellt. Man sollte sich bei Kautschukfolie nur von dem Gedanken verabschieden, man handele "umweltschonend" - ünter diesem Aspekt wäre PE schon idealer.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2003)

*...*

... ich muss ehrlich sein (hatte ich aber glaube ich schon aufgezeigt), an die Umwelt dachte ich da eher weniger, eher an die anderen Komponenten ... ich werde es heute mittag mal prüfen ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2005)

*EPDM wirklich nicht umweltschonend?*

Ich steige als Newcomer in diesem Forum etwas spät in die Diskussion ein. Stelle mit Verwunderung fest, dass einige Behaupten, EPDM sei ökologisch nicht "sauberer" als PVC. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, enthält PVC Stoffe, die bei der Verbrennung an die Luft abgegeben werden udn krebserregend sind: __ Blei, Kadmium und Phtalate. Und in der Erde drin wird das wohl auch nicht so gut sein, nehme ich als Nicht-Chemiker mal an.
Das trifft dochfür EPDM weniger zu, oder?
Und: Wer weiss, wo ich derzeit am günstigsten EPDM kriege?
Und: Sind alle einverstanden, dass 1,02 mm reicht und es nicht 1,52 mm braucht?

Beste Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Andi


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2005)

*ökologisch unbedenklich*

Und noch etwas. Im Teichlexikon auf dieser Website steht:
Kautschukfolie: "Kautschukfolie ist eine biologisch unbedenkliche Folie, die sich sehr gut für den Teichbau eignet, da sie sehr strapazierfähig ist." Das kann man von PVC so wohl nicht behaupten. Entweder betreibt da jemand Schönfärberei für EPDM (und tut so, wie wenn EPDM ökologisch gleich gut wäre wie Naturkautschuk, was vielleicht gar nicht stimmt?) oder dann stimmt es nicht, dass EPDM ökologisch nicht besser ist als PVC. Für mich ist das ein wichtiges Kriterium beim Kauf einer Folie, der demnächst erfolgen wird.

Gruss an alle
Andi


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2005)

hallo andi,

nur gibt es nichts mehr rein natürliches was auch in der lage wäre unsere ansprüche an qualität zu halten.

ich pers. halte epdm als das momentan beste   

wie wäre es mit lehmplatten teich   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen

Danke für die Antwort. "Am besten" heisst Deiner Meinung nach auch "am wenigsten ökologisch schädlich"? Und wie sieht es mit der Dicke aus: 1,02 mm reichen?

Wie sieht es mit den Kosten eines Lehmteiches aus, ist das nicht sehr teuer?

Gruss
andi


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2005)

hallo andi,

sehr teuer - viel aufwand und sehr oft undicht - aber ökologisch voll vertretbar   

wie ich an anderer stelle las baust du einen schwimmteich - ob da epdm die erste wahl ist muß ich passen - meine aussage bezog sich auf gartenteiche.

aber stell diese frage mal bei "schwimmteich" - günther1 ist da sehr kompetent.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2005)

*folie*

hallo leute
ich verlege im jahr einige qm folie. immer pvc 1mm und vlies je nach bodenbeschaffenheit. die pvc kann man vor ort schweissen, sodass keine oder fast keine falten entstehen. 
habe bisher keine negativen erfahrungen gemacht und kann diese nur empfehlen. vom gewicht her - 1qm ca 1,2 kg
da immer 2 oder 4 meter breite bahnen aneinandergeschweisst werden kann man die folie mit 2 mann i.d.r. gut transprotieren.
gruss an alle "folieleger"


----------

